# Games with especially good story/plot



## Forces (Dec 2, 2012)

Which do you think are the best games with the best stories?
For me it's Tomb Raider from the first game to the Angel of Darkness,
I think what came after Angel of Darkness started the downfall of Tomb Raider because " AMG IT'S ALL ABOUT GRAPHICS " (well I can't even understand how someone likes new graphics better the older ones are more charming and nostalgic)


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 2, 2012)

Lost Odyssey on the 360 had a pretty good story.


----------



## Forces (Dec 2, 2012)

SternRitter said:


> Lost Odyssey on the 360 had a pretty good story.



I'll check a summary of that story out.

Btw anyone remembers Crash Bandicoot: Twin Sanity?

That was so fucking imaginative, and the music was just great
Same way for the first Ratchet and Clank


----------



## Jay Kay (Dec 2, 2012)

As far as storyline in video games go, there's the Legacy of Kain series, there's Silent Hill 2, and then there's the rest of the world far, far, faaaaaar below.

Shadow of the Colossus did several things right as well.

Still need to play Planescape Torment though.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 2, 2012)

> Legacy of Kain



This is true, just listening to the dialogue is great.


----------



## Slice (Dec 2, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> This is true, just listening to the dialogue is great.



It has god tier voice acting!


Best story driven game would be Planescape Torment. That plays like an awesome and epic interactive novel.

Silent Hill 2 makes its points less in the story and more in the psychoanalytical background of James. He's such a messed up character.


----------



## Jay Kay (Dec 2, 2012)

Slice said:


> Silent Hill 2 makes its points less in the story and more in the psychoanalytical background of James. He's such a messed up character.


It's not only James though.

Of course, you can make the argument that all the other characters' stories are basically variations of James', so they're basically mirrors of him, and thus SH 2's narrative is entirely focused on a central, ridiculously complex, main character.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2012)

Both Batman games were fantastic....some of the best dialogue  I've heard in a while.


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2012)

BioShock. Duh.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 2, 2012)

Legacy of Kain


----------



## Blunt (Dec 2, 2012)

I really liked Dragon Age: Origins. The character development (especially for characters besides yourself) was better than any other game I've ever played.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2012)

OBVIOUSLY the whole Budokai Tenkaichi series.


Didn't Heavy Rain have an uncanny story and gameplay to it?


----------



## Krory (Dec 2, 2012)

Wasn't Heavy Rain's uncanny gameplay just a DVD menu?


----------



## Velocity (Dec 2, 2012)

Now you're just being silly. DVD Menus have lots more options than Heavy Rain did.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 2, 2012)

Legend of Zelda series.


----------



## Slice (Dec 2, 2012)

I dont count Heavy Rain as a game, its an interactive movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 2, 2012)

Slice said:


> I dont count Heavy Rain as a game, its an interactive movie.



An interactive movie...is a game.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 2, 2012)

Spec Ops: The Lines
Heavy Rain _(Yup, that game.)_


----------



## DedValve (Dec 2, 2012)

Left 4 Dead.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2012)

Bioshock 1, Nier, Drakenguard. Hmm...a lot of the Tales Of Games, a lot of the FF games...i know Darkness 2 had a great storyline and character development. Lost Odyssey as already stated..i'd say Blazblue had a good story too


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 2, 2012)

Nocturne always struck me as well written--intentionally minimalistic, but fantastic.

Obvious mentions to things like Planescape: Torment, Silent Hill 2, Drakengard and the like.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Bioshock 1, Nier, Drakenguard. Hmm...a lot of the Tales Of Games, a lot of the FF games...i know Darkness 2 had a great storyline and character development. Lost Odyssey as already stated..*i'd say Blazblue had a good story too*



 Which gets extra points because it is a fighting game...those tend to not have good ones.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2012)

Only the first Blazblue at that, going through CS story is painful.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 2, 2012)

Shadow Hearts
Shadow Hearts Covenant
Final Fantasy X
Prince of Persia Sands of time trilogy
Metal Gear Solid series


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2012)

I always thought that Fatal Fury, Samurai Shodown and the Last Blade had really good stories for fighting game.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention the Uncharted series. Carry on


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2012)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Spec Ops: The Lines
> Heavy Rain _(Yup, that game.)_



In agreement but with a far heavier emphasis on Spec Ops: The Line.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh Mael


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 2, 2012)

If you don't know who Kain is, you do now:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wov5IgtfFbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 2, 2012)

Theres God........
Then theres.....Kojima
That is all


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 3, 2012)

LoK is just pretty damn good, considering the time the first two/three games came out. I mean, damn...at least from what I saw on YT shit is complex as all hell. Doesn't always mean good (KH), but it was done good enough.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Shadow Of the Colossus, for being VERY simple plot, was engaging. 

That was pretty much all the damn story one  needed to get moving.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 3, 2012)

Jumping on the Spec Ops bandwagon, also, no mention of Persona, really?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Whaddafuck is that?


----------



## Kyuuzen (Dec 3, 2012)

Heavy Rain.  Friggin GREAT.


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

A few of my favorites have already been mentioned like _Planescape: Torment_ so I'll mention something a bit more obscure. 

_Shadow Man_ had an amazing story, from start to end I was truly captivated by it.  The concept of the afterlife was excellent and provided for a fascinating atmosphere.  The villains were fantastic as well.  I loved searching for and finding the five serial killers.  The main antagonist, Legion, is probably one of the better villains that I've seen a videogames.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

I've never heard of that game.

Sounds tight as hell, though. What system?


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I've never heard of that game.
> 
> Sounds tight as hell, though. What system?



Nintendo 64 and PC, the PC is the better version but since it's such an old game there will probably be some glitches.  The atmosphere of the game is delightful to experience.  Voodooism, a dark afterlife and some fucked up serial killers make the game a blast to play.  Some things are a pain in the ass, like those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) flying birds/creatures that will knock you back down while you are climbing something, but it's more than worth it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 3, 2012)

The World Ends With You and Bioshock 1


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Having watched the full Let's Play that Two Best Friends (Matt and Pat) ran on Heavy Rain, I really have trouble accepting that as a good story. The game flat out having someone's internal thoughts be inconsistent with who the killer turns out to be alone ruins the story, but there's plenty of other problems beyond that. Let's begin:


*Spoiler*: __ 



-you know, if your kid is so idiotic to not stay put when he gets lost, but RUN ACROSS THE STREET even though he should figure his dad was still in the mall, then he was probably going to die anyway. Seriously, whoever wrote this didn't seem to understand how kids that age act, the other kid felt like his maturity was five years younger than it should be as well
-why was Ethan having blackouts? I don't care if there was an explanation but was cut, that still means the canon story lacks an explanation and just quietly dropped the subplot. If they didn't want the explanation then they should have cut that whole aspect entirely
-Jayden's chase through the market was unintentionally hilarious. That's not a plothole, true, but it doesn't help
-how did no one notice that one large room with all those electric things running? SOMEONE would have realized that an area that's supposed to be abandoned has a SHITLOAD of electricity being used and investigated. I guess the writers live in a world where electricity is completely free and you can use it to your heart's content without ever paying a dime
-how the fuck did Shelby afford all this? He's a retired cop and his parents clearly didn't have much money, there's no way he should have been able to afford all this
-how did Ethan escape from the police in the hotel? Oh sure, they show him escaping, but it was completely unrealistic the way they did it
-why did virtually all of Madison's parts involve her in rape-like situations? Oh wait, the development team was horny, answered my own question there 
-why are Blake and his chief such idiots? Okay yes, there are dirty cops, but these two, particularly Blake, seem to also WANT to be fired, especially with just acting like they've wrapped up the case with arresting Ethan despite the fact that they clearly have practically no evidence and they could easily find the real killer later on and be in hot water then. Plus, you know, Ethan would have a trial and they would be revealed to be completely incompetent once Ethan's lawyer and the judge was done with them
-so Shelby goes through all this nonsense to remove all evidence of his killing of like 8 kids........and then kills like three times as many people in the climax. You know, him unlawfully breaking and entering and slaughtering over twenty security guards in a scene that even popcorn action movies would find implausible? So.....what was the point of all this, Shelby?
-how did Madison have Jayden's number? She even admits they never met before! Yes, she's a reporter (even if the game does nothing with that angle), but these events lasted a few days and there was never a scene showing her trying to inquire on who was currently involved in investigating the Origiami Killer case. Without a proper scene setting that up, her just knowing to call Jayden (who is FBI and would not normally be with the police) like that is a definite Dues ex Machina for getting Jayden where he needs to be in the climax
-why did Shelby point a gun at Ethan when trying to save his son? It just makes his already ridiculous motive completely meaningless then!
-a kid whose been forced to stand up for several days (how did he manage to do that? His son wasn't trained to go for days without sleep, so realistically he should have eventually lost consciousness and drowned) in rising water and all that should have been somewhat traumatized for quite a while. Instead, he acts like everything's a-okay in the closing scene of the good end. That makes no sense
-why couldn't the game be about Jayden, he was the only well-written character of the lot. Well, Shelby would be okay if he weren't the Origami Killer and the game had made a more logical choice about who the killer was.




I'm perfectly willing to forgive a few plot holes, but this game was just swimming in them.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 3, 2012)

I honestly want to watch them do that. Can't this week though, too much shit going on. I love them though, so  much fun to watch.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2012)

Knights of The Old Republic.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2012)

Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 3, 2012)

I've heard that LA Noire had a good story, but as I haven't played it I can't vouch for that.


Imo, presentation has a lot to do with whether or not a story in a game succeeds.  Shadow of the Colossus has a simple story, but it is presented very well.  Likewise, an incredibly long and convoluted story is not necessarily good.

Starcraft 1 and its expansion, and Diablo 1 and to a lesser extent Diablo 2, are all examples of good story-telling in gaming, imo.  Starcraft 1 had interesting characters on all fronts which helped to make a rather simple premise compelling, while Diablo was super heavy on atmosphere.  In Diablo 1's case, having important tidbits of lore in book form appear randomly in the 'dungeon' was cool because you were only getting pieces of a dark overall story in an interesting way.  Diablo 2 had Marius, a sort of... mirror to the player, which was strangely disturbing.

Speaking of simple but well-told stories, Dungeon Keeper. Hahaha... 

Final Fantasy XII gets a lot of flak but having gotten into it I've got to say that of the main FF games I've played (I-X, XII), it's got the best story by far if you overlook the fact that Vaan and Penelo could be taken out of the game and almost nothing would change.   It has some good VA work and a nice script.

Lufia 2 for the SNES had a pretty good story.

Sweet Home for the NES was fantastic for its time and its story and presentation possess a macabre charm to it that holds up even today.

In We <3 Katamari, you learn the life-story of the King of All Cosmos.  It's told in a very over-the-top fashion and I found it to be very entertaining; it explains why the guy is so messed up.


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 3, 2012)

Mass Effect trilogy, World Ends with You, and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 4, 2012)

? Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
? Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones
? Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
? Outland
? Rainbow Six Vegas

Each of whom were coupled with an immersive gameplay.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 11, 2013)

The Last Of Us.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 11, 2013)

_Torment_ has a great concept behind it, with interesting scenes, but I didn't get much of an emotional connection to the story. It's a clever game, but one that appeals more to my head than my heart.

I'd actually like to mention FFVII here. I know people are going to groan and shake their head, but I liked the way that story developed, particularly in regard to Cloud's unreliable narration. The story isn't perfect, but it works well. 

_Bioshock Infinite_ had a good story. There's also _Metal Gear Solid_ (PS1). _Knights of the Old Republic_ definitely deserves a mention.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 11, 2013)

An obvious example would be the first Bioshock. A not-so-obvious example would be Vampire: The Masquerade-Bloodlines.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2013)

Nier, Bioshock, as well as TLOU and a few others....


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 16, 2013)

Morrowind & Dark Souls


----------



## ice77 (Oct 16, 2013)

*On top of my head games that have not been mentioned. 

X-Com enemy unknown(The 90's classic), Disciples 2 (it's a gem which was lost in heroes of might and magic shuffle), Fallout 1, Max Payne 1,2, DMC 2013(putting on my flaming shield just about now lol), Prince of Persia 08, GTA Vice City, Warcraft 3, God of War series (it simple but it works), Mafia 2.*
.


Jay Kay said:


> As far as storyline in video games go, there's the Legacy of Kain series, there's Silent Hill 2, and then there's the rest of the world far, far, faaaaaar below.
> 
> Shadow of the Colossus did several things right as well.
> 
> Still need to play Planescape Torment though.



*It's good that people remember. Legacy of Kain has an awesome lore IMO. I can say I only finished blood omen 2 and defiance but it was good. I mean Blood Omen 2 was good and defiance just failed in many regards..and I mean combat system. 

Never got around the first game and it's so old right now.

Agreed on SH2 as far as the story goes but I have to give it to the original for the atmosphere. Seriously it has to be scariest game I played at the time....graphics? Well believe it or not new generation but there are games where old school graphics work into your advantage. SH1 is best example of that. 

Also I actually thought that SH4 was enjoyable and I liked the premise of the room. Also finish was pretty well done IMO.

Shadow was good but I believe partly because of the whole setting rather than strong story telling. Also at times it's awesome to be different. I'm still waiting for that newest spiritual successor. 



Jay Kay said:



			It's not only James though.

Of course, you can make the argument that all the other characters' stories are basically variations of James', so they're basically mirrors of him, and thus SH 2's narrative is entirely focused on a central, ridiculously complex, main character.
		
Click to expand...


First SH did not introduce that kind of plot though. It was still different and about the evil of city of silent hill in the first one. Second one went farther and the rest followed the trend. *



Violent By Design said:


> An interactive movie...is a game.



*Just like MGS2,3,4 are movies with game elements right?* 



raizen28 said:


> Theres God........
> Then theres.....Kojima
> That is all



*He knows how to make movies work in video games.*


----------



## scerpers (Oct 16, 2013)

Planescape Torment.
Deus Ex (if you excuse most of the voice acting).
SMT Nocturne is some pretty great minimalistic storytelling.
Strange Journey is pretty unique.
Grim Fandango.
Morrowind. MAYBE Daggerfall.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Oh yeah that grim fandango. Almost forgot a classic here. The game is simply awesome. 

When are we getting the long promised and never delivered grim2? *


----------



## scerpers (Oct 17, 2013)

Never. Tim is busying scamming retards.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Oh yeah it's sad. 

Another game that will never get a release is Dungeon Keeper 3. man i would love to see how it would play with some seriously awesome graphics. Unfortunately some classics are deemed to be forgotten..forever. *


----------

